# Geberstange für´s Echolot



## Guen (24. April 2001)

Hallo zusammen !
Möchte mir ne Geberstange für mein Lowrance X-85 zulegen !Hat jemand von Euch ne Idee wie man sowas selber bauen kann ?Vielleicht hat  jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ! Über Vorschläge würde ich mich riesig freuen !
Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. April 2001)

Hi Guen!
Ich hab eine einfache Stange vierkant 5x5mm ca 80 cm lang. Unten habe ich den Geber befestigt und am Boot befestige ich das ganze mit einer einfachen kleinen Schraubzwinge aus dem Baumarkt.
Ich hab das Teil jetzt ungefähr 10 Jahre und hab`s noch an jedem Boot befestigen können.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## fjordfisher (24. April 2001)

Hi Guen,auch ich war zu geizig mir eine Originalgeberstange mit Befestigung zu kaufen. Allerdings wollte ich unbedingt eine Befestigung, bei der ich die Stange auch kippen kann. Habe mir eine Universalhalterung aus Kunststoff und Edelstahl gebaut. Die Stange ist ebenfalls aus Edelstahl. Somit eignet sich das Teil für die Seiten- und Heckmontage und jedem Bootsrand (Problem: Leihboote) anzupassen. Mache in den nächsten Tagen mal ein Foto (digital) und maile Dir das zu (ist Deine Mailadresse im Profil?). Ach noch was, habe an der Geberstange sowohl einen 8 Grad Geber als auch einen 20 Grad Geber befestigt und schalte diese über eine Switchbox (Originalzubehör Lowrence) um.


----------



## Tiffy (24. April 2001)

Hallo fjordfisher,kannst du das Bild nicht hier reinstellen ? Das Interessiert mich auch. Falls du möchtest, kann ich das auch für dich übernehmen.Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Guen (24. April 2001)

Hi fjordfisher !
Ja , das wäre interessant !
Gruss Guen


----------



## fjordfisher (25. April 2001)

Na klar, das mache ich doch. 1 - 2 Tage wird es noch dauern.


----------



## fjordfisher (27. April 2001)

So, jetzt habe ich die digitalen Fotos fertig. wir bekomme ich sie hier hinein ????fjordfisher


----------



## Guen (27. April 2001)

Keine Ahnung !Wird sich schon jemand melden der Dir(uns)helfen kann !Gruss Guen


----------



## fjordfisher (28. April 2001)

geht irgendwie über den eigenen Provider; Hilfe, womit soll ich mich denn noch alles auskennen???


----------



## Tiffy (28. April 2001)

Hallo fjordfisher,du kannst mir die Bilder per E-Mail schicken. Ich werde sie dann für dich posten.Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Tiffy (28. April 2001)

Hallo zusammen,
hier sind die Bilder von fjordfisher seiner Geberstange.Absolute Wertarbeit würde ich sagen. 
---------------------------------------------
Das kommt jetzt vom fjordfisher

Befestigung am Bootsrand:
Duch die Verwendung von Edelstahl-Lochstreifen ist eine individuelle Anpassung an jeden Bootsrand möglich
Kippmechanismus:
Dieser Kippmechanismus läßt sowohl eine Montage am Heck als auch an der Seite des Bootes zu. Ebenfalls klappt die Geberstange automatisch hoch, wenn das Boot zu 
schnell fährt oder der Geber auf ein Hindernis trifft.


Geberbefestigung:
20 Grand und 8 Grandgeber sind nebeneinander montiert und beide mit dem X-85 verkabelt. Durch die Switchbox (einfacher Drehschalter) ist wahlweise von einem Geber auf den anderen zu schalten.
---------------------------------------------

leider musste ich die Bilder von ca 0,5 MB runter convertieren. Die Originale sind viel besser. Würde aber wohl zu lange dauern bis dann diese Seite aufgebaut ist. Nimms mir nicht übel fjordfisher.------------------
Fangt euren Traumfisch !!

Gruß
Tiffy[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Tiffy am 28-04-2001 um 18:38.]


----------



## Tiffy (28. April 2001)

hallo fjordfisher,jetzt hab ich mir das ganze mal in Ruhe angesehen. Gefällt mir gut deine Geberstange. Bekommt man das Material bei Eisen Karl oder bei OBI ?? Vielleicht kannst du ja noch mal was dazu schreiben.

------------------
Fangt euren Traumfisch !!

Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## fjordfisher (28. April 2001)

Hi Tiffy,danke für Deine Mühe, hast Du sehr gut gemacht. Irgendwie muß ich mir das auch mal aneignen. Zum Material:
Die Edelstahllochsteifen habe ich von einem Kumpel, der arbeitet bei einem großen Haushaltsgerätehersteller. Dort haben sie wohl so etwas vorrätig. Der weiße Kunststoff ist identisch mit den Schneidebrettern in der Küche. Diese Teile hat er ebenfalls gefräst (irgendwie auf einer CNC-Fräsmaschine). Dann noch ein paar Gewindestangen, Schrauben und Muttern, alles natürlich aus Edelstahl und fertig ist das Teil. Nocheinmal Danke für Deine Mühe.fjordfisher


----------



## Guen (28. April 2001)

Hallo Fjordfisher !
Ein Superteil !Werde versuchen sowas hinzubekommen !Danke nochmal!
Dank auch an Tiffy für Deine Mühe !Gruss Guen


----------



## Tiffy (29. April 2001)

Gern geschehen.

------------------
Fangt euren Traumfisch !!

Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Nordlicht (29. April 2001)

ihr wendet euch am besten an Carpfreak aus dem bilderforum, der wird das für euch dann wohl managen.

------------------





 Gruss von der Insel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nordlicht


----------



## Kunze (30. April 2001)

Einfach genial. Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.Kunze


----------



## havkat (1. Mai 2001)

Moin,Moin!
Saustark! Werde am Mittwoch mal in unserer Abteilung Betriebsmittel-Bau vorbeischauen.





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Kunze (9. Februar 2002)

Hallo! Ich habe von fjordfisher die Bauanleitung für seine, hier gezeigte, Echolotgeberstangenhalterung bekommen. Habe diese schon vergangenes Jahr von einem guten Freund basteln lassen und im letzen September in Norge getestet. Nun bin ich soweit, habe die Änderungen mit eingearbeitet und sie vergangene Woche fotographiert. Die beiden wichtigste Unterschiede zu fjordfishers Bauteil sind: Habe die Geberstange fest, statt kippbar gemacht. Der Wasserdruck während der Bootsfahrt ist so enorm groß, daß du die Geberstange nicht in der gewünschten Position halten kannst. Bei mir starr, ich richte dann nur den Echolotgeber mittels einer Befestigungsschraube so aus, daß er immer senkrecht nach unten seine Signale geben und empfangen kann. Als zweites habe ich den oberen Lochstreifen nachträglich stabiler gemacht, sonst verzieht sich das ganze gute Stück. Man soll nicht unterschätzen, was da für Kräfte frei werden. Fotos morgen vormittag.


----------



## Kunze (10. Februar 2002)

So nun sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## fjordfisher (11. Februar 2002)

Glückwunsch Bernd,wofür eine gute Vorlage nicht alles gut sein kann ......fjordfisher


----------



## Tiffy (17. August 2002)

So, jetzt hab ich auch mal Zeit gehabt und heute bei dem schönen Wetter mal ein bisschen gebastelt. Vielen Dank für die Vorlage Fjordfischer.

[ALIGN=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/ALIGN]  

Sieht doch ganz gelungen aus oder ? Ich glaub ist ein bisschen groß geworden. Aber man kann ja besser mal was absägen wie dransägen  :g


----------



## Kunze (17. August 2002)

[ALIGN=left]Hallo Tiffy![/ALIGN] Ist doch prima geworden. Jetzt sind wir schon 2, die von fjordfisher`s Geberstangenhalterung profitieren. Ich hoffe deine ist auch komplett aus Edelstahl. ;+  Ist ein wirklich universal einsetzbares Teil. #6 Morgen mache ich mal ein Foto von meiner Geberstange, bei der es möglich ist sowohl den originalen 20°, als auch den 8° Geber zu befestigen. #h


----------



## Tiffy (18. August 2002)

Moin Kunze,

Ist Edelstahl. Bei der Spannschraube hab ich allerdings ein bisschen gemogelt. Das Ende ist von einer alten Schraubzwinge und der Griff von irgendeiner alten Maschine. Die Spindel muss ich noch aus Edelstahl drehen lassen. Ich fahr ja in 2 Wochen nach Langeland und da muss ich erst mal Testen. Danach fließen die Verbesserungen ein  :g 

Zwei Geber brauch ich ja nicht. Hab ja Simrad. Da ist alles in einem Geber, inkl. Temp und Speed. Muss heute noch die Halterung Geber/Stange basteln. Wenn das fertig ist mach ich da mal ein Bild von.


----------



## Kunze (18. August 2002)

[ALIGN=left]Hallo![/ALIGN] So nun die Fotos von meiner Geberstange. Die untere Halterung ist für den 20° Geber, die obere für 8°. Sollte der Platz am Heck zwischen Motor und Außenkante klein sein, so verwende ich eine umgebaute Halterung Nr. 5608 von Tite Lok.  [ALIGN=left]  PS: Vielleicht noch folgendes: Nach meinem ersten Einsatz der großen Geberstangenhalterung, habe ich die Führungsschiene noch arg verstärkt.[/ALIGN] Beim Anziehen der Schraube geht es Ruck Zuck und das Ganze verzieht sich.


----------



## Klausi (18. August 2002)

Sieht ja richtig gut aus . Ich muß mich auch noch bei machen und für mein X-91 eine Stange bauen.


----------



## Tiffy (18. August 2002)

Sieht gut aus Kunze. An Tide Lok hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Leider sind die Dinger so klein. Aber für kleinere Boote bestimmt ok. Hab meinen Halter mal erst ne Nummer Größer gebaut, weil wir auf Langeland so ein Boot haben...

[ALIGN=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/ALIGN] 

Da werd ich dann mal die verschiedenen Einstellmöglichkeiten testen und die Klemme falls nötig umbauen. Werd dieses Jahr wohl zum ersten mal ne Flex mit in den Angelurlaub nehmen 

Hier dann auch nochmal ein Bild von meiner Geberbefestigung. Das Ding ist mittels Federkarft nur eingeklemmt. Falls ich mal auf irgendwas drauf fahre flutscht der Geber aus der Halterung und klappt nach hinten/oben um. 

[ALIGN=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/ALIGN]


----------



## Kunze (18. August 2002)

Hallo! Genau das sind die Probleme. Manchmal ist das Brett an dem der Motor geklemmt ist nur so schmal, daß ich rechts oder links von dem, nicht die Geberstange befestigen kann. Die Ecken sind meist in ihrer Stärke unterschiedlich, sowie ab und zu auch arg schräg, so das man die ganze Schose nicht so fest bekommt. Bis jetzt konnte ich das aber geschickt umgehen.   #h  PS: Hast du diesen Federmechanismus schon mal Live getestet oder simuliert?


----------



## Tiffy (18. August 2002)

Hallo Kunze,

hab ich getestet. Man braucht ne Menge Kraft um das Ding auszulösen. Geht aber. In Däneland wird das ja nicht so nötig sein. Nächsten Mai am Romsdalsjord dann schon mehr. Bis dahin hab ich aber auch noch ein bisschen Zeit das ganze zu Verbessern.


----------



## angelrene (1. März 2010)

*AW: Geberstange für´s Echolot*

Hallo Tiffy,

bin ich blind ? Wo finde ich das Foto im Beitrag zur Geberstange.
Will mir auch so ein Teil nachbauen.

Gruss René


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (1. März 2010)

*AW: Geberstange für´s Echolot*

Uuuuiii, gab es das Anglerboard schon am 18.08.2002 um 15:59?
Der Thread ist schon ein bischen älter.


----------



## Seepi (24. März 2016)

*AW: Geberstange für´s Echolot*

Hallo,
hätte gerne die Bilder von deiner Geberstange gesehen, kann sie aber nicht öffnen. Tüftle nämlich auch an so etwas (Garmin striker 5 dv). Danke für deine Hilfe unf frohe Ostern!


----------



## Seepi (24. März 2016)

*AW: Geberstange für´s Echolot*

Hallo,
hätte gerne die Bilder von deiner Geberstange gesehen, kann sie aber nicht öffnen. Tüftle nämlich auch an so etwas (Garmin striker 5 dv). Danke für deine Hilfe und frohe Ostern!


----------



## gründler (24. März 2016)

*AW: Geberstange für´s Echolot*

Moin

Hast du mal aufs Datum geschaut 2002 

Aber ich glaube du hast gerad seit langen einen der ältesten trööts ausgegraben.#6

#h


----------

